# Vintage Rail Cars Visit Spokane



## jmbgeg (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.spokesman.com/stories/2009/oct/...g-back-spokane/


----------



## jmbgeg (Oct 19, 2009)

jmbgeg said:


> http://www.spokesman.com/stories/2009/oct/...g-back-spokane/


Did anybody go and watch along the route?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 20, 2009)

jmbgeg said:


> http://www.spokesman.com/stories/2009/oct/...g-back-spokane/


Thanks for the post, I really enjoy this type of video! I did get to see this train in CHI this summer on the way to Michigan, it drew a really large crowd!

Imagine what its like to actually ride this jewel across the country!


----------



## MrFSS (Oct 20, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Imagine what its like to actually ride this jewel across the country!


The thing to imagine was the price to ride across the country on it!


----------



## jmbgeg (Oct 20, 2009)

Update:

http://www.spokesman.com/stories/2009/oct/20/rail-blazer/


----------



## yarrow (Oct 20, 2009)

what a beautiful engine and fascinating consist. i went down to the spokane amtrak station and saw it last night. this morning the whole family went out to the bnsf yards and i was very surprised we were allowed free access to wander and to take all the pics we wanted right next to the train. we then followed it back downtown for more pics. a super experience. the back-up amtrak engine they were hauling with them looked pretty puny.


----------



## JayPea (Oct 20, 2009)

I didn't have the chance to view it as I did when it rolled through in July. Oh well, at least I got to see it once anyway.


----------

